# Will this kill?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I would like your input....ihave a 20g qt tank i realized none of the fish I bought and qt'd in this tank made it to the DT. Needless to say the things I heard from my wife evey time flush down a fish 

Today I lost a butterfly fish that was treated for "pop eye". It was eating well and just was getting back to normal. All of a sudden it went belly up.
When I set up the tank I always took water from DT. Evaporation replaced by RO/DI water. Parameters were all good.

I noticed the copper shut off valve on the IN/OUT tubing for the fluval404. Just wondering will cupper leach into the tank to a lethal dose?

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6199421844/

NB: the original plastic valve cracked and I thought I had done so thing good till now


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

saltwater rusts and corrodes copper that is one of the reason why all the plumbing is pvc. That might be the reason behind your problems.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

copper is usually only deadly to inverts AFAIK...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

copper in large doses can kill even humans. In the case of this however its not just copper that is leaching into the tank, there is zinc, rust and many other factors that will come into play when a metal starts to oxidize and break down.

There is no way to be sure that the ball valves were the cause of the deaths but I would clean the tank out and change the valves just to be sure it not because of that.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> copper in large doses can kill even humans. In the case of this however its not just copper that is leaching into the tank, there is zinc, rust and many other factors that will come into play when a metal starts to oxidize and break down.
> 
> There is no way to be sure that the ball valves were the cause of the deaths but I would clean the tank out and change the valves just to be sure it not because of that.


agreed. I asked the same question the WTAK and was told copper parts

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to hunt for PVC valve that will fit the tubing. The quick connects that comes with these filters r handy but so easy to crack needless to say expensive to replace too. May be I will get a simple hob filter as it's only a QT


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

J-P said:


> copper is usually only deadly to inverts AFAIK...


No, it will kill fish too. Some species are more sensitive than others are, even at very low doses.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> No, it will kill fish too. Some species are more sensitive than others are, even at very low doses.


+1. Copper is extremely hazardous to fish (hence the reason we use a chelated copper for disease treatment).....well you should


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you  Yes it was in the back of my mind there but once you mentioned "chelated" then the lights went off again. It just didn't click in.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all for ur inputs I will look for
A PVC valve if I couldnt get one I will look onto getting a HOB filter of some sort. I have lost too many fish with filter. I only hope this is the problem.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Doesn't copper also remain in the tank (in the silicone and any accessories?) after treatment? So would it be the same with this?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

if you clean the tank with vinegar you should be ok. If you are still paranoid about it get a copper test kit.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

looked in big als just a simple 20g tank its going for $30. i will get one rather than taking any chances. Lost too many fish already


----------

